# [Guide] Block ads using the hosts file



## Salah-ad-Din (Sep 6, 2016)

I found a way of blocking ads on your phone by modifying the hosts file. I have a Lumia 950 phone. Version 10.0.14393.103.
The procedure for this:
1. Get Interop Unlock using software VcReg and Interop Tools.
2. Find the registry setting *\HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters*. We need the value of *DataBasePath*. It is: *%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc*. We need to change this value to *C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents* or on any other.
3. Now copy the hosts file on the path C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents.
Thats all!

I attach my hosts file. It blocks lots of pop-up ads in games from microsoft (and some others) and advertising on websites.


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 6, 2016)

Isn't there an Adblock app for this? It's simple and easy to use. I just create my own url and update.


----------



## Salah-ad-Din (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghoul159 said:


> Isn't there an Adblock app for this? It's simple and easy to use. I just create my own url and update.

Click to collapse



Adblock app don`t work on lumia 950.  it`s need full file access


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 6, 2016)

Use the Vcreg 1.6 for Interop Unlock and then use the adblock app.


----------



## Salah-ad-Din (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghoul159 said:


> Use the Vcreg 1.6 for Interop Unlock and then use the adblock app.

Click to collapse



I`m try it. Don`t work


----------



## dxdy (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghoul159 said:


> Use the Vcreg 1.6 for Interop Unlock and then use the adblock app.

Click to collapse



is required MTP also but this not work on 950/950XL


----------



## darkgoat (Oct 27, 2016)

Did not work with Lumia 950 DS, unlocked with VcReg. I can change the registry key, but to no effect.


----------



## Mastern00b (Nov 2, 2016)

I've got an 640 and i can't install Interop Tools. Anyone knows why?
Non insider


----------



## terraterm (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi

what adblock app are you referring to.
I'm running a lumia 640 w10m, interop unlocked etc.

thx!


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2016)

terraterm said:


> Hi
> 
> what adblock app are you referring to.
> I'm running a lumia 640 w10m, interop unlocked etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-adblocker-windows-phone-8-x-t3178203


----------



## terraterm (Dec 5, 2016)

Thx!


----------



## terraterm (Dec 5, 2016)

thx! and working


----------



## milkyway1234 (Feb 19, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea why it is not working for me (Lumia 950DS). I changed the registry entries database path and dns service and copied the hosts file but I still have ads


----------

